# PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Ich weiß nicht weiter. Mein PC hängt sich seit neusten auf, wenn ich etwas entpacke.

Anfangs dachte es liegt am Ram, da er zuerst die Daten da reinkopiert. Memtest laufen lassen, alles okay.
Daraufhin hab ich den CPU getestet mit prime95, lief stabil. Dann die Festplatte überprüft mit CHKDSK und HDTune, wieder mal nichts.

Ram und CPU sind übertaktet. Habe dann alles auf Standard gestellt und wieder gleiches Problem.

Ich habe Windows 7 SP1 und benutze WinRar 4. Später hab ich die WinRar Dateien auf eine externe Festplatte kopiert und dann extrahiert, wieder gleiches Problem. 

Anti-Virus und Firewall waren die ganze Zeit aus.


EDIT: Wäre ja auch verwunderlich das es an der Hardware liegt. Sie ist neu und ich zocke meistens auch. Ich denke das strapaziert den PC eigentlich mehr.

Kann also sein das es nicht an der Hardware liegt?


P.S.: Habe 8GB Ram, wenn das eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## JawMekEf (10. März 2011)

Also er läuft komplett stabil bei Allen Anwendungen ausser WinRar?
Inwiefern hängt er sich auf?
Geht er aus, oder freezt er oder was?


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

moin
Ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem weil keine temporären Dateien angelegt werden konnten.
Sonst wie JawMekEf gesagt hat, sagt mal wie genau dein Pc "hängt".
Wie lang hast du Prime bzw. Memtest laufen lassen?

lg.


----------



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Genau er freezt. Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr und und und. Das komische ist ja (ich höre Webradio) das ich die Musik weiterhin höre aber ich kann nichts mehr machen.

Vorhin hat er sich aufgehangen aber da war die Musik in irgendeinen Art Loop gefangen. Anscheinend variiert es sich.

Memtest und Prime ca. 1 1/2.


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Ist dein Board mit 8GB vollgestückt?

Probiere es mal mit weniger Riegeln oder erhöhe die Spannung der Ramriegel leicht.


----------



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Ich denke nicht das es daran liegt. Mein PC hat sich gerade eben erneut aufgehangen, aber diesmal hat was in meinen Rechner etwas gepiept. 

Kann es sein das ich es vielleicht defragmentieren soll?


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

ich denke nicht das defragmentieren hilft. Aber kanst es ja mal probieren.

Ein anderes Zipprogram hast du schon probiert oder? Hängt dein PC bei jedem Extrahieren oder nur bei größern Dateien?
Ist vll deine Festplatte so voll das kein Platz mehr für die Temp Dateien sind?

lg.


----------



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Die Archive sind um die 100MB groß. Platz ist noch sehr viel frei auf der Platte.


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

ist auch auf der Partiton wo deine Tempdateien gespeichert werden genug speicher frei?
Und wie siehts jetzt mit anderen Programmen aus ?

lg.


----------



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

100GB sind dort frei. Andere Programme habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber ich hab langsam das Gefühl das es nur bei bestimmten WinRar Archiven hängt. Die WinRar Dateien von früehr gehen perfekt, die Neuen die ich erhalten habe freezt den ganzen PC.


Wie kann sowas passieren?

vill. ist Winrar4 noch verbuggt?


----------



## inzpekta (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das mit einer der gepackten Dateien was nicht in Ordnung ist?
100MB große Dateien... klingt nach RS... Schau mal ob sie alle die gleiche Größe haben.
Die letzte darf abweichen...


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

mag sein . Probier halt mal die Archive mit 7zip oder so zu öffnen. Vll sind die Archive die du öffnen willst auch Zipbomben

lg.


----------



## Koy (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das mit einer der gepackten Dateien was nicht in Ordnung ist?
> 100MB große Dateien... klingt nach RS... Schau mal ob sie alle die gleiche Größe haben.
> Die letzte darf abweichen...


 
Ja, aber das sich deswegen gleich der ganze PC aufhängt? Könnte man ja toll als als Virus intregrieren oO


EDIT: Hab es jetzt auf einen anderen PC versucht zu entpacken, da kam aber wenigsten eine Meldung.

"Lesefehler <Dateiname>" und in irgendeinen anderen Fenster: "Gerät ist nicht bereit"

EDIT2: Unglaublich...

Scheint so als hätte die externe Festplatte wegen den Archiven den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## JawMekEf (10. März 2011)

Koy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau er freezt. Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr und und und. Das komische ist ja (ich höre Webradio) das ich die Musik weiterhin höre aber ich kann nichts mehr machen.
> 
> Vorhin hat er sich aufgehangen aber da war die Musik in irgendeinen Art Loop gefangen. Anscheinend variiert es sich.
> 
> Memtest und Prime ca. 1 1/2.



Wird wohl der komplette Explorer gefreezt sein probier mal in der Situation die drei Tasten: STRG - ALT - ENTF zu drücken wenn du dann auf Task-Manager klicken kannst beende den Task: explorer.exe dann oben einen neuen Task ausführen Namens: explorer.exe mal gucken ob's dann geht.


----------



## juhu1949 (10. März 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken auf*

Lade dir mal 7Zip hier auf der seite herunter, ist Freeware. 
Ich benutze es selbst und es entpackt wirklich sehr viele Formate, auch Rar. Meine Downloads sind zuweilen bis zu 2GiB groß (überwiegend Zip oder Rar), ist beim Entpacken auch schnell genug (rd 60 MiB /s). Du kannst damit auch deine Archive prüfen.

mfg juhu1949

Zu deinem Edit 2, hast du da mal einen Virenscan bei deinen neuen Archiven gemacht? (Virenscanner so einstellen das er auch Archive Überprüft, muß man bei manchen besonders aktivieren)


----------

